
Intermittent Fasting Methods: Which One Is Best for You? - evo_9
https://dailyburn.com/life/health/intermittent-fasting-methods/
======
LinuxBender
I use the sixth method, which is to trick my body into thinking I am under
stress which is the same thing intermittent fasting does (Hormesis). I start
with cold water in the shower in the morning. I also use a combination of
broccoli and resveratrol to increase NAD production, every other day. Broccoli
also contains Sulforaphane which is a natural pesticide, that also trigger
hormesis in humans. This has the added benefit of increasing the excretion of
benzene.

In terms of daily diet, I restrict my caloric intake in the evening, but that
technically is not intermittent fasting. This is because I keep a coating of
diet cranberry juice in my gut to promote healing after some dumb things I did
a couple of years ago. I use K2 MK4 and MK7 to absorb calcium before the
oxylate from the cranberry juice gets to it, otherwise I would have a greater
risk of kidney stones.

